# New member from Missouri



## Coffee1980 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, I am a 40 year old husband and my wife is 37. We have been together 
6-1/2 years and married for 5-1/2.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Coffee1980 said:


> Hi, I am a 40 year old husband and my wife is 37. We have been together
> 6-1/2 years and married for 5-1/2.


Welcome to TAM. What can we be of help with?


----------



## Coffee1980 (Dec 12, 2020)

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM. What can we be of help with?


I wasn't sure where to post, so I posted in general discussion.


----------

